# Why did you buy your Thunderbolt?



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

So I could lock in my unlimited 4g data plan... (hopefully); that's why. I also wanted to video chat with my homies in on the opposite coast. Coming from a Droid Incredible, which I loved to death, I remain a fan of HTC devices.


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got it so that I could leave it plugged in all the time and broadcast 4G to my Droid 2 - since that's about all it's good for with it's horrid battery life


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Felscythe said:


> So I could lock in my unlimited 4g data plan... (hopefully); that's why. I also wanted to video chat with my homies in on the opposite coast. Coming from a Droid Incredible, which I loved to death, I remain a fan of HTC devices.


I'm with you on attempting to be grandfathered into unlimited 3g/4g pricing. Will deal with the barry life until Verizon gets a Sensation-type phone or a Nexus 4g device.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

event121 said:


> I got it so that I could leave it plugged in all the time and broadcast 4G to my Droid 2 - since that's about all it's good for with it's horrid battery life


On Das Bamf Remix 1.6 I was getting Fantastic battery life. Came out of work at the end of the day with over 80% battery. Using it heavily for about an hour on my lunch break, and checking tweet castor throughout the day for updates. Only had to plug it in before I went to sleep. I just wish I saw that kind of battery on CM7.


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Edit. Quick reply double posted


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got tired of the Bootloader garbage with Moto. I sold my X and got The Bolt. Haven't missed the X yet.


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got the Bolt for the 4G... 2 weeks later returned it. Battery Life, Sense, OVER-bloated with HTC stuff... I'm back to my LOCKED Droid X and I'm happy... Only thing I miss is the fantastic 4G network.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wanted to upgrade from my eris. More room, power & performance needed and the bolt fit me perfect. Got it as soon as the store opened on 3/17...


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Picked up my Thunderbolt because of the onset of 4G. Needed a change from Moto devices and HTC makes awesome handsets!


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

-Grandfathered into the unlimited plan.
-4G
-Simultaneous voice and data.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

in order of importance for me
4G service
unlocked bootloader (came from Droid X)
Locked into unlimited data plan


----------



## keeper (Jun 7, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> Got tired of the Bootloader garbage with Moto. I sold my X and got The Bolt. Haven't missed the X yet.


+1 also I'm a cm fanboi


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Grandfathering for unlimited and I have had enough with the locked down X which I sold.


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Grandfathered 4G, of course.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dbagjones said:


> Grandfathered 4G, of course.


Same here...


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

To be the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

To beat my buddy's EVO


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

because I am impulsive. The same reason I got my Eris, OG Droid, D2, DX, Xoom, Nook... yeah... I think I have a problem


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got mine to be locked into unlimited 4G, and to get away from T-Mobile and their horrible coverage.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Nusince said:


> because I am impulsive. The same reason I got my Eris, OG Droid, D2, DX, Xoom, Nook... yeah... I think I have a problem


+1 to impulse buying :-/

Besides the impulse though, I chose the thunderbolt for the 4G grandfathering and simultaneous voice and data. While I don't use that feature often, it is definitely nice to have when I do need.


----------



## andrew53517 (Jun 10, 2011)

fatherhood of 4g, 4g capabilities, and of course the awesome support it is getting in the community!


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Same as everyone else, to get 4G and hopefully be grandfathered in. Also, to upgrade from my eris, and use my early upgrade for the last time, lol.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got it to have the 1st 4g phone on Verizon, and cuz its sexy as hell! hahaha.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

"easily" rooted, tons of dev support, and locked into 4G on big red.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

my droid x was pissing me off and had an itch to get a new phone


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

abtre said:


> -Grandfathered into the unlimited plan.
> -4G
> -Simultaneous voice and data.


This pretty much sums it up.. plus I wanted to leave the locked bootloader.. to many issues when attempting things.. WAY to many SBF's... more than I care to remember honestly.


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

I got mine cause i wanted a smartphone and an android.
It's my first android phone and i'm quite happy with it, even with it's issues.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2011)

Grandfathered 4G and realized more and more things were not compatible with my OG Droid.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

I got mine cause I fell in love with it when I first saw it back in December. And then followed the rumored release dates and it drove me crazy. Then I bought a Xoom to satisfy my cravings. Haven't had a single issue with it so far, and it is living up to my expectations.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

4G and bigger screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Got one for the wife cuz she needed something new. It was the best available. Will be rooting it tomorrow and trying out a few different kernels.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's my list:

To dev on a 4g device.
4g
The amount of RAM
SD card
I love HTC

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

Main reason is because the guy gave me an offer I can't refuse. The phone with extended battery for $161.14.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

scsa20 said:


> Main reason is because the guy gave me an offer I can't refuse. The phone with extended battery for $161.14.










:gasp:









Where at?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Got one for the wife cuz she needed something new. It was the best available. Will be rooting it tomorrow and trying out a few different kernels.


so far im having the best battery life on pro tekk's battery sipper; Link to kernel.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

wanted a non-efuse phone... ---> droid X
was time to upgrade my OG Droid, but I kept it and sold my droid X.
Was hoping cyanogenmod would land on it. ( it has )
lock-in supposed unlimited data plan rate.
Im addicted to new devices. :s


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Im addicted to new devices. :s


I think we all are


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

With out a doubt I had to move to a device that was free from all the bootloader lockage, lol. I just missed the days of the OG droid and being able to modify everything.


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

Im Addicted to Android! that is all!


----------



## yohann14 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought the Thunderbolt because my Blackberry was getting a little longer in tooth. I held out for as long as possible to give RIM a chance to release a modern smartphone. It seems they lost interest in developing new phones and threw all their resources at developing their tablet. That being said, I love android and the amount of customization possible. 4G is great and I'm happy to be (hopefully) locked into unlimited data.


----------



## P I T A (Jun 14, 2011)

pretty much the same reasons as everyone else:

1. grandfather in for unlimited data plan
2. rootable
3. storage
4. speed

I came from an OG Droid, still have it and gave to hubby. I'm very much a novice, but I really love being able to flash roms and try different things with it.


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought my thunderbolt because I couldn't wait for the bionic and I found out it was over clocked to 1.8 which was a lot more then my droid.big fan of overclocking!


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

My Thunderbolt will be here Wednesday. I got it because of 4G, I'm ready for something new, and my oldest son needed a new phone, his upgrade isn't untill January. So he gets my X I get a new phone now and I'll have an upgrade available in Feb. and March of 2012. Aren't family plans great!


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the thing for a couple different reasons. One its fast, all the developers support, o/c'ing, and 4g. I also like having the latest and greatest android devices. Tbolt is a keeper til the beginning of next year.


----------



## 64nxgall (Jun 15, 2011)

My contract was up, and thunderbolt was by far the best phone on the market.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

I was on T-Mobile, after hearing that T-Mobile was going to be bought by AT&T I decided to jump ship, I heard good things about the Thunderbolt, after I could get rid of sense I was a happy man.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

I got mine because I wanted LTE, and I was desperate to get off of the P.O.S. Samsung Fascinate I had.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it to lock in unlimited 4G. Plus i wanted an unlockable bootloader, and i know at least 5 others with a TB

Sent from my Gingeritis'd Thunderbolt


----------



## cbncoupe (Jun 24, 2011)

Avoid tiered plans
Loved the EVO
Wanted a larger screen than the DINC
Rootable
Im a car guy and its named after a famous race car.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

And now Big Red is laughing at us all for burning our upgrades on it!

Sent from 1885


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I moved for work and TMobile had no 3G coverage at my new location. I held out for the next "flagship" device on Verizon (the best carrier in my area). I also get a 20% work discount with VZW, so that helps to curb the cost of the pricey plans.

I am also a big HTC fan so the Thunderbolt was attractive to me.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the TBolt because my OG Droid's digitizer went bad. I was planning on sticking with the OGD until Sammy's GS2 came out on Verizon, but the death of my phone forced my hand. Oh well, I'm loving my TBolt. Battery isn't great, but I usually get a full day out of it.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Unlimited 4g grandfathering, great developer support, and CM7 of course.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got my thunderbolt for $165.00. I upgraded from my Droid 1, At times I think it was a mistake, I returned my Beats by dre for a phone with terrible battery life and have to restart it because it wont connect to 4g or anything else for that matter.


----------



## bratliff (Jun 15, 2011)

I wanted to lock into 4G unlimited. And hopefully we get 4G here soon.. (lex KY).. cincy has it, Louisville gets it next month, here's hoping by end of year! Running Das Bamf I think the battery life is about the same as the Samsung Fascinate.. Not as good as my X, but comepletely usable for day to day.. with heavy use..


----------



## bd1212 (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought my thunderbolt because of the unlocked bootloader and the unlimited 4G, but mostly the unlocked bootloader. It was my second unlocked phone since the OG Droid.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Every Android phone I've owned has been an HTC. They make great devices, IMO. I was very happy with my Incredible, but I wanted to get "grandfathered" into unlimited 4G, I liked the bigger screen and I had a hunch the developer community would be outstanding (haven't been disappointed yet). I don't see any device coming out soon that will make me jealous, unless the SGSII lands on VZW and is LTE


----------

